# Reparación de Playstation



## Xavitron (Ene 19, 2007)

hola y saludos 
tengo un problema con mi ps2 y es que no me habre la gabeta para poner los cd
el ps2 sirve y todo normal el unico problema es ese...
como prodria arreglarlo???
gracias


----------



## cliche (Ene 19, 2007)

habrelo y azke una limpieza a los engranaje debe de estar sucio normalmente estos son problemas mecanicos


----------



## aurei (Jul 8, 2010)

Buenas noches, queria preguntarles si se podia hacer un reemplazo "croto" al boton de encendido de una PS2 , ya que el cable plano que conecta los botones de RESET y encendido no sirve mas... abriendo la ps2 (la FAT hablo yo) estan los pines que van a este plano...queria saber si alguien me podria ayudar con una solucion, cualquier cosa subo fotos.
Gracias!  (se que es una duda de una consola de videojuegos, pero me preocupa que donde estan estos botones haya algo mas que una llave por eso por ahi es mas complejo)


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 8, 2010)

Podrias poner fotos? porque no entiendo bien que queres hacer.


Saludos!


----------



## aurei (Jul 8, 2010)

ahi van, la primera marque en rojo donde se supone que iba el cable plano


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 8, 2010)

Bueno, fijate en la placa, seguro tiene 4 agujeros en donde iban los cables soldados, fiajate si 2 de esos agujeros estan unidos, si es asi saca un cable desde alguno de los 2 agujeros que estan unidos y otro de alguno de los 2 que sobran, seguro que ese cable plano iba a una plaquetita con 2 pulsadores.
A los 2 cables que sacaste antes soldalos a uno de los pulsadores y luego conecta la PS sola, son el tene y aprieta el boton al que lo soldaste, si prende, sabes que ese es el de encendido, si no enciende es el de reset.Si no enciende, saca otro cable del agujero que sobra (el que esta unido con el otro) y saca otro desde el agujero que sobra, desuelda el cable del pulsador(no el que esta unido en la placa con el otro) y suelda el que soldaste al ultimo.Y prueba otra vez.




Saludos y espero que te sirva.






PD: ese cable plano... es como un flex?


----------



## aurei (Jul 9, 2010)

Si...justamente es un flex, por eso se complica mas se complica mas llegar a soldar, encima tiene mas de 4 pines


----------



## jorger (Jul 9, 2010)

Y qué se supone que pasó con el cable y los botones originales?
Los botones no funcionan?
Se encendía el led?


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 9, 2010)

Aurei, no sabia que era un flex, pense que eran de esos cables que son como cables unipolares unidos, asi que toda mi explicacion que te di no va a servir, te recomiendo que compres el flex, porque otra solucion no hay.



Saludos!


----------



## aurei (Jul 10, 2010)

jorger, el tema es que sin el flex se rompio y no sirve mas, lo que pasa es que en argentina no se consigue mas ese repuesto

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Jul 11, 2010)

aurei dijo:


> jorger, el tema es que sin el flex se rompio y no sirve mas, lo que pasa es que en argentina no se consigue mas ese repuesto
> 
> Saludos!


 
Ah, muy típico.Se rompen por la parte donde se ''une'' la parte rígida con la parte flexible.
A mí casi se me rompe hoy.Menos mal que le hice un apaño para siempre que si no..

Lo que puedes hacer es sacar un cable flex de cualquier aparato que lo tenga (una lectora o grabadora de cd´s/dvds estropeada o que no quieras más.. por ejemplo).Ese flex lo cortas a medida (a lo ancho) hasta que te quede con la cantidad de 'cables' exactos que tenía el original de la ps2.Lo metes y listo.

Yo lo hice para una lectora de cd´s, cogí otra lectora estropeada como ''donante''.

No es muy difícil.Solo ten cuidado cuando lo hagas.

Un saludo.


----------



## luque98 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ami me ha pasado lo mismo hoy.La placa donde se meten los discos se me ha atrancado y..Al abrirla se me ha caido la apa de arriba y se me a partido el cable plano sonde van conectados los botones de reset y de encendido.....¿Por favor me podeis ayudar?..Aqui dejo unas fotos


es este cable plano que ai a la derecha


----------



## jorger (Feb 27, 2011)

La imagen no se ve, pero se que que cable dices.
El mío esta medio partido por dentro, pero pude colocarlo de forma que no da ningun problema al encenderla.
Ese cable es demasiado vulnerable, se parte con nada..

Si leyeras un poco mas te darias cuenta de que en mi anterior mensaje propongo una solución factible...


----------



## luque98 (Feb 27, 2011)

> Si leyeras un poco mas te darias cuenta de que en mi anterior mensaje propongo una solución factible...





sii lo he leido ..pero no tenia ninguna grabadora ni nada de eso y me he propuesto abrirla y al final he conseguido arreglarla...pero MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA

por cierto ¿¿sabes alguna forma de hackear.. sin spaw magic , sin chip , sin slide card??

Gracias salu2


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola. Yo te puedo decir una manera de hacer lo que pretendes.
Busca en google "mc boot ps2" y verás lo que comento.
Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Feb 27, 2011)

luque98 dijo:


> por cierto ¿¿sabes alguna forma de hackear.. sin spaw magic , sin chip , sin slide card??


Si, yo uso un disco duro para cargar los juegos..
Pon en google ''disco duro ps2'' y veras lo que encuentras


----------



## luque98 (Feb 28, 2011)

y como se cargan los juegos en el disco duro


----------



## buka (Mar 21, 2011)

Buenas señores necesito ayuda de ustedes soy nuevo en este necesito que me ayuden ami me pasa lo mismo con el flex ya no me funciona y no lo encuentro en ningún lado, no hay alguna forma de soldar algunos cable a la placa del ps2??


----------



## jorger (Mar 21, 2011)

buka dijo:


> ..no hay alguna forma de soldar algunos cable a la placa del ps2??


Si, se puede hacer.Pero debes tener bastante practica soldando porque las soldaduras están muy juntas..


----------



## wblack (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola, mi problema es que se me perdió el botoncito que tiene la plaquita. ¿Existe alguna manera de puentear la plaquita en los 4 puntos que dejó el boton en la plaquita para ponerle un pulsador ?

Espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2011)

En las PS2 que he reparado es pequeño micro sw, pero nada que ver con eso


----------



## hulk16 (Dic 8, 2011)

seguramente soldando pero antes miralo con un tester pa saber que pines soldar pero eso si te vas a matar soldandolo es xunguissimo ami me pasó


----------



## wblack (Dic 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias compañeros por sus contestaciones, entonces podría ponerle un pulsador de esos pequeños que venden ?



hulk16 dijo:


> seguramente soldando pero antes miralo con un tester pa saber que pines soldar pero eso si te vas a matar soldandolo es xunguissimo ami me pasó


 
No me da continuidad, he probado los 4 puntos pero nada de nada


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 9, 2011)

Claro que no te da continuidad, porque es el microswitch el que debe hacer que haya continuidad cuando pulses...
Suelda un pulsador de los pequeños que venden, parecidos a éste:


----------



## wblack (Dic 9, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Claro que no te da continuidad, porque es el microswitch el que debe hacer que haya continuidad cuando pulses...
> Suelda un pulsador de los pequeños que venden, parecidos a éste:



Gracias, pero yo lo que quiero es sacar 4 cables para no dañar la plaquita que tambien se podria verdad? Y bueno un pulsador tengo yo uno pequeñito no es con el pulsador redondo es de palito servirá verdad?



hulk16 dijo:


> Seguramente soldando, pero antes miralo con un tester para saber que pines soldar, pero eso si te vas a matar soldándolo es xunguissimo a mi me pasó


solo me dan continuidad 3 ç

el `pulsador es tipo asi


----------



## incognito (Feb 21, 2012)

es que el otro dia se me cayo mi ps2 slim y desde ese momento ya ni siquiera aparece nada en la pantalla, y es que a simple vista se ve que se rompio la tapa del CD, que cierra y abre, pero no se si sera algun resorte, que ahora ya no lo hace automaticamente uno espicha el botón de abrir, sino que me toca subir manualmente la tapa.
Ya abri la consola y no se que mirar, pues ni siquiera gira el CD, lo unico que se, que funciona es el ventilador lo demas tengo que revistarlo pero no se como ni por donde empezar, espero que me puedan indicar, cuales son los puntos para chequear más importantes con el voltimetros o por lo menos, los que comunmente son los más fragiles en el play


----------



## pablit (Feb 21, 2012)

> 02) Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio", etc.



prende la luz piloto  (rojo/verde)
que es nada en la TV? es como si no la conectaras o que no carga el juego.

si la play anda ,Y, *llega la señal a la tv*(puede suceder si se cayo cuando estaba conectada, o no, que las fichas sean el problema)  ,te va a pedir que insertes un cd.

el CD no va a girar con la tapa abierta o muy dañada, la tapa hace dos cosas, la primera retrocedo un freno del cd (es una patita de goma que lo frena de costado) y la segunda
en la punta derecha de la play, hay un pulsador, lo 'pisa' activando todo.

para saber si anda lo que yo haría es pisar ese pulsador con algo fino, y retroceder el freno, y verás el laser prender y el cd girar.


----------



## incognito (Feb 23, 2012)

pablit dijo:


> prende la luz piloto  (rojo/verde)
> que es nada en la TV? es como si no la conectaras o que no carga el juego.
> 
> si la play anda ,Y, *llega la señal a la tv*(puede suceder si se cayo cuando estaba conectada, o no, que las fichas sean el problema)  ,te va a pedir que insertes un cd.
> ...




¿Que me aconsejas hacer para probar si es la tapa la que se daño? porque debe de ser mucho mejor que sea la tapa a que sea un circuito integrado o si quiera el led


La luz verde prnde y se apaga en rojo, pero cuando se prende no pasa nada en el TV, si quiera sale una señal de error. Más o menos suponia que debia ser algo con la tapa, si es que ese el problema, pues el play 2 no corre CD si no esta cerrado, pero no recuerdo si es que no salia nada en la pantalla o si salia el menu del play.


----------



## pablit (Feb 24, 2012)

incognito dijo:


> ¿Que me aconsejas hacer para probar si es la tapa la que se daño? porque debe de ser mucho mejor que sea la tapa a que sea un circuito integrado o si quiera el led





			
				Pablit dijo:
			
		

> para saber si anda lo que yo haría es pisar ese pulsador con algo fino, y retroceder el freno, y verás el laser prender y el cd girar.


Esto es para remplazar el funcionamiento de la tapa si esta por el daño no lo llegase a hacer.



> pero no recuerdo si es que no salia nada en la pantalla o si salia el menu del play.



Tienes que fijarte justamente eso!¡* por mas que la tapa este abierta* (o rota, para el funcionamiento es lo mismo) tendría que salir "algo" de play, una imagen por ej.que es lo que va a salir.
 Para no hacer líos hay que verificar primero que ande  o que no ande, después de eso se verá la plaqueta. por eso asegúrate de tener otro cable de audio y video o de que el que tengas funcione siempre en *cualquier posisión*.

PD:El que el led prenda es una buena minima señal de que pueda andar.

saludos P.


----------



## incognito (Feb 24, 2012)

pablit dijo:


> Esto es para remplazar el funcionamiento de la tapa si esta por el daño no lo llegase a hacer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me toco investigar, y efectivamente el play debería prender aunque este abierto y mandarlo al menú, no se si eso descartaría la tapa, pues el problema del mío es que simplemente no envía nada, pero si no es eso entonces ¿que es lo más factible que pueda ser?


----------



## pablit (Feb 24, 2012)

verificaste que el cable de A/V este funcionando?

Antes de meter mano en el interior de la consola verifica los cables. 

y que la entrada de la TV funcione tambien.


----------



## incognito (Feb 26, 2012)

pablit dijo:


> verificaste que el cable de A/V este funcionando?
> 
> Antes de meter mano en el interior de la consola verifica los cables.
> 
> y que la entrada de la TV funcione tambien.



si, ya revise eso y si funcionan


----------



## Rectimer (Feb 29, 2012)

El ps2  tiene 2 seguros que se cierran cuan la tapa esta completamente cerrada, si se te callo talves se rompieron o desajustaron o algo asi y no quieres invertir, lo unico que tienes que hacer es cerrar esos dos interruptores manualmente, lo cual lo puedes hacer ejerciendo presion sobre ellos con algo que no estorbe al disco al girar, uno se encuentra arriba del boton de encendido, y el otro se encuentra en la esquina superior izquierda si lo ves por  arriba, prueba con eso y me dices si te funciono.

Otra forma es abrir tu ps2 y soldar unos cuantos cables fijandote donde se cierra el circuito para que no vuelvas a tener este problema

Suerte!!


----------



## incognito (Mar 31, 2012)

Rectimer dijo:


> El ps2  tiene 2 seguros que se cierran cuan la tapa esta completamente cerrada, si se te callo talves se rompieron o desajustaron o algo asi y no quieres invertir, lo unico que tienes que hacer es cerrar esos dos interruptores manualmente, lo cual lo puedes hacer ejerciendo presion sobre ellos con algo que no estorbe al disco al girar, uno se encuentra arriba del boton de encendido, y el otro se encuentra en la esquina superior izquierda si lo ves por  arriba, prueba con eso y me dices si te funciono.
> 
> Otra forma es abrir tu ps2 y soldar unos cuantos cables fijandote donde se cierra el circuito para que no vuelvas a tener este problema
> 
> Suerte!!




El problema no es la tapa porque el play no saca ni siquiera imagen al prenderlo con la tapa abierta más no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser el problema por eso quiero saber cuales son los componentes que normalmente se dañan el dejar caer el play


----------



## pablit (Mar 31, 2012)

incognito, es complicado saber la falla  que se origino por un golpe, al menos para mi, pero vamos a hacer lo que se pueda, hasta donde se pueda!, igual anda teniendo en cuenta que podes terminar en un Service.

Desarmala y busca lo básico, que este todo bién conectado, que todo tipo de cable no haya sufrido ningun daño, que los componentes esten bien físicamente, que no estén  desoldados ( movelos para verificar ).

hace eso y conta que viste y como te fue, también saca unas buenas fotos interiores de la consola.

Y te digo hay algo por la red, algunos tutoriales de fallas, que te pueden ser útiles como guia.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?sou....,cf.osb&fp=d9f2d13b10b9f867&biw=1024&bih=499

http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/849685/Guia-de-como-reparal-la-play2-_-con-videos-_.html

espero esto te ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## zrick (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola,como estan,hace algunos dias desenpolve mi consola,es una Ps2 slim v15 ntsc 77001 de las plateadas,con chip Modbo 4.0 para poder jugar las copias de los juegos originales,resulta que probe un par de juegos y luego ya no quizo leer mas,ahora solo lee cd's de musica,ya lei varios temas del foro,incluso de otros,hasta el momento he hecho lo sgte:
1.-Medi las bobinas del lente optico(KHM430B),los valores fueron 5.1 y 5.3 respectivamente en la escala de 200 Ohms,al parecer lectura correcta segun los manuales,ya que la ideal es mayor a 4.1
2.-Medi los potenciometros del lente,incialmente el del CD media 650 Ohms y el de Dvd 1.7k Ohms,fui bajando la resitencia hasta llegar a 500 Ohms y nada de leer los juegos.
3.-Revise y probe continuidad en el flex del lente a la placa,tambien revise el chip y sus cables.
4.-Ingrese a la configuracion del chip,probe con Ntsc,pal color etc,tambien con las regiones del dvd desde la 1-8 y nada

Ya abierta la consola coloco el juego,el disco gira y baja la velocidad,de forma intermitente,esto sucede cuando el pot.del dvd esta en 1.7kOhms,cuando esta en 500 Ohms,el disco gira con velocidad promedio,como si ya estuviese leyendo al dvd,pero en pantalla se muestra que no se ha podido leer,ya intente con juegos originales,desactivando el chip,coloque pelis originales,lo unico que lee son los cd's,ahora lo que no se,es si el problema reside en el lente,en el chip o en la placa,al parecer todo anda bien.

Si alguno de ustedes tuvo este problema,o creen saber como resolverlo,espero su ayuda,ya no se que mas hacer jeje


----------



## raydem (Jun 30, 2012)

hola, la mayoria de ese problema trae dos soluciones:

1º Configuracion del potenciometro del  DVD. Por mi experiencia yo iba probando hasta que lo leia, ya que no es un valor fijo al que lo debas poner.

2º La lente esta muerta y tienes que reemplazarla.


----------



## wblack (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo 3 cosolas ps2 fat las 3 y bueno como tengo algún disco duro por ahí pues había pensado en soldarle alguno directo a la placa, el problema es que no encuentro la suficiente info para dar ese paso. Espero me puedan echaar un cable un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2012)

¿Y por qué soldarlo, no estaría mejor con un conector?


----------



## wblack (Ago 5, 2012)

Pues es por probar simplemente y si se pudiera pues me gustaría aprender a hacerlo, pero parece ser que no se puede, no llevan las fat el controlador del disco duro.


----------



## Meta (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola:

Sin el adaptador olvídate, necesita un controlador como que un coche no lo conducirá nadie si no tiene ruedas por mucho motor 3000 BMW le pongas.






Un cordial saludo.


----------



## pastor007 (Ago 25, 2012)

probaste si hay algun falso contacto en la instalacion del chip mobdo ?


----------



## felipe18x (Nov 2, 2012)

Tengo un problema con la consola PS2 FAT la abrí para conocer su aspecto técnico y a la hora de prenderla no me sale ni video ni audio, la volví a desarmar, le coloqué todo como corresponde y también cambie los cables RCA, sigue igual.
Bueno, ustedes que opinan ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

Y antes de desarmarla funcionaba bien ?


----------



## felipe18x (Nov 2, 2012)

Funcionaba, pero ahora ya no ¿?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

Revisá si no se desoldó algo, si algún tornillo no está haciendo algún corto , si no te olvidaste de conectar alguna ficha.


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Dic 18, 2013)

quetal amigos!
esta tarde me han traido un play station 3 de 320gb.. el problema es que no enciende.. ni siquiera la luz de standby.. ya lo desarme y no puedo analizar la fuente, ya que por la placa de la fuente no indica ningun voltaje en las salidas.. se que en un conector debe salir 12v, y en otros cables 5,5v... lo que no se es que cuales son tierra y cuales 5,5v... vienen 4 cables pequeños, el tipo de la fuente es APS-270

desde ya garcias

Saludos! ...


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 18, 2013)

Si no sale nada de nada, al menos revisa el fusible principal, quizas solo este ahi el desperfecto


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Dic 19, 2013)

ya revise el fusible... esta bien... por 2 capacitores de 110uf a 420v hay en ellos 300v.. y en la salida de 12v da 0v... solo me falta saber entre los 4 cables pequeños de 5,5v cuales son 5,5v y cuales son tierra (deben ser 2 de cada uno, creo).. asi pruebo la consola con una fuente que tengo..

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 19, 2013)

en la de 80 G, es 5+, 5+, -, -, algunas traen un quinto cable que es de 3.3 Volts....
pero con un tester debe ser facil encontrar las tensiones


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Dic 20, 2013)

gracias por responder, esta fuente trae solo 4 cables y un conector por donde salen los 12v, por los analisis que le fui haciendo creo que va asi (5,5+,-,-,-)  pero para que tantos negativos? por el de +5,5V digo que es asi porque sale de el 5,5V+ obviamente (este sector funciona bien) y viene del positivo de un capacitor, por el segudo digo que es (-) porque viene del negativo del mismo capacitor.. el tercero digo que es (-) tambien porque la pista dirige a una resistencia de 10k y esta va por un capacitor y un diodo en paralelo que va a tierra, y el cuarto digo que es (-) porque va por una resistencia de 10k y un diodo que van a la misma tierra, que por cierto es la misma tierra del 12v... ahora mi unica duda es, es normal que en donde debe salir 12V dee 0V? o ese es el problema? en la fuente de otros ps3 dan 12V por ese conector? o tambien da 0V? (como que la fuente necesitara alguna orden para activarse, como una fuente atx de pc) o debe ser directo?

desde ya gracias!...


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 20, 2013)

revisa si no tiene soldaduras frias aveces te pasas 2 horas revisando y midiendo y una jodida soldadura es la que esta mala


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Dic 20, 2013)

ok revisare.. gracias por responder.. aviso si funciona

Saludos!


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Dic 21, 2013)

hola, repase todas las soldaduras posibles.. pero sigue dandome 0V por la salida de 12V  
lo que me he dado cuenta es de un transistor (F20NK50Z) que esta por la mitad del circuito.. es el ultimo que tiene voltaje.. luego todo es 0V...
ahora una consulta (solo por probar).. ¿se puede colocar 12V de una fuente de pc? el ps3 requiere los 12V a 16A.. mi fuente da 18A a 12V.... pero, se podran mezclar las fuentes? .. osea, enviar a la consola los (+5,5V,-,-,-) desde su fuente original y 12V desde la fuente de pc??.. solo por probar...
desde ya gracias

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2013)

deveria funcionar


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Dic 23, 2013)

ya probe... lo unico que pasa es que encender la fuente gira por un segundo el cooler del ps3 y luego para... luego nada.. ya no se que pueda ser..  pero digo que el fallo esta en la fuente..


----------



## mikipare (Abr 2, 2014)

la ps2 se me cayo ,enciende ,lee disco el problema que no puedo jugar e intentado con tres joystick que estan buenos pero entro al juego es como si estubiera sin los joystick no lo registra la ps2 ,quisiera saber donde revisar ,gracias saludos ...


----------



## 0iluj (Abr 2, 2014)

A lo mejor se desoldo alguno de los componentes o las terminales que une la tarjeta con el joystick, se pupudo abrir una pista por la caida, si es asi la falla la verias a simple vista.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2014)

haaa , no se si lo abriste ,, pero cuando lo habrás revisa si no se desprendió algún componente smd


----------



## cruzhio (May 13, 2014)

Hola  buenas   tardes  necesito  urgente   que   alguien  me   diga   como  puedo reemplazar  el  boton  reset de  la  ps2   tengo  pulsadores  pero  con  dos   patitas    y  el de  la   ps2  tiene  cuatro  quisiera que  lo mas   antes  posible  me  ayuden  si  estan  dispuestos  a   decirme  como  lo  reemplazo  ya que  no  consigo  el  boton  de  la  ps2   en  argentna  cuesta  mucho  conseguir repuesto  y  estos dias  tengo  que entregarla 

 desde ya  muchas gracias  que  tengan  buenas   tardes.-  


       un  saludo  cordial .-


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2014)

Subí foto del botón switch reset

http://playstation-2.mercadolibre.c...ton-reset-encendido-ps2-playstation-2-mod-90x


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2014)

se reemplaza asi,
vas y compras la plaquita entera, no es cara, sale 50 pesos ,solo le conectas el ''flex'' y listo 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-503359128-boton-switch-encendido-reset-ps2-sony-playstation-2-7w-700xx-_JM_

sino te queda reemplazar el suich,que no es difícil,es fácil,lo difícil es conseguir un suich de smd ,,,
si no lo consigues lo puedes sacar de un frente de auto-estereo,


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 15, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esta comunidad y queria preguntar si sabrian ayudarme con mi play station 2, que se  rompio donde el cable flex de la placa de encendido se conectaria, dejandome imposible encenderla.
Les agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudaran, ya se que es vieja y todo las ps2 pero me salio dinero hace unos años.
Y no se mucho de electronica, cirquitos y soldar, pero estoy apendiendo. ...



Aqui una imagen de mi problema


----------



## DownBabylon (May 15, 2015)

sube fotos del flex roto


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2015)

Se te salio el conector del flex, si las pistas no estan rotas y el conector no esta roto se puede volver a soldar tranquilamente


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 15, 2015)

Tanto  la "ranura" y la plaqueta de encendido se rompieron.
Si se preguntan como se rompio, recibio un golpaso, mi perro extrañamente la tiro al piso y callo del lado del boton.



Lo que yo queria hacer, ya que es lo unico que se me ocurre, es encenderla punteando esos 8 "puntos soldados"(no se el nombre de eso, ustedes me entienden).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2015)

Con 2 cables y una resistencia arma algo como lo de la imagen y pica entre los 8 contacto que te quedaron en la placa fijate con cual prende una vez que lo tengas agrega un pulsador y chau



saludos.

Ps: Que el perro no use mas el joystick


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

He mirado mi PS2 y el botón de encendido es el que marco de rojo en la foto y el verde es el botón de si esta abierta la tapa del dvd si te funciona solo con eso creo que lo demás da un poco igual digo yo


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, SSTC sinceramente no soy muy bueno con eso de soldar, y no se de donde sacar tal resistencia y de cuanto seria.
Y Bleny, segun tu debo hacer un puente entre el 2do de la primera fila y 3ero de la segunda? que tiene que ver la tapa del dvd? muchas gracias me ayudan mucho.
Pd:¿ con que lo puedo puntear?


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

Pues que si no tienes un puente para la tapa no detectara que esta cerrada y no cargara ningún juego


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

Mientras la consola encienda, ya estoy feliz y agradecido.
Concretamente como se hace el puente?


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

Primero prueba si haciendo un puente momentáneo para saber si enciende con un pequeño cable,entre los puntos que te marcado en rojo


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

OK te comento aver que tal



No logro encenderla, ¿que estoy haciendo mal?
Corte un pedazo de cable y lo pele en los extremos.
Conecte los extremos de cobre a los conectores que me señalaste.


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

Puede que los botones de mi ps2 sea distinto al tuyo por el modelopss:, puedes enseñar como es la botonera rota de tu ps2


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

No la tengo en este momento, se me perdio despues del "accidente" jaja.
Pero era como esta http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFgxMDAw/z/a0wAAOSw7ThUjpZa/$_57.JPG, el modelo de mi ps2 es 79001



http://mlc-s2-p.mlstatic.com/boton-...xx-al-79001-22628-MLC20233462678_012015-O.jpg esa tambien dice que es para mi modelo de ps2


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

El mio es algo distinto mirare bien que no sea fallo mio, pero creo que es distinto por que el mio tiene el sensor infrarrojos en el botón y el mio es 75004


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

Quizas el modelo de tu ps2 sea distinto, y por lo tanto la placa de encedido tambien sea distinto.


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

pude que si, lo mire como lo tenia yo sin pesarlo mucho, lo siento



He probado hacer el puente con la miá si que enciende, lo que podrías es comprarte un recambio y saldar de nuevo el conector, o lo que te dijo SSTC para encenderla


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

¿Tu la encendiste puenteando solo con el cable, sin resistencia no?
Probe de todas las formas, hasta hice una tablita para probar todas las maneras, y de ninguna forma pude encenderla. Mas alla de todo muchas gracias por su tiempo.
PD: energia le llega porque me a dado algunas "patadas" ajajaj.


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

Si pero yo ya sabia que cuales eran los lo que corresponden con el botón de encendido, lo de la resistencia  es para que no haiga cortos para quemar algo



También cabe la posibilidad que el golpe fuera muy fuerte y este muerta


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

¿Y de cuanto seria la resitencia?


----------



## Bleny (May 16, 2015)

No sabría decírtelo lo siento mucho, estoy muy verde, en tema de resistencias


----------



## marcoxkpo1 (May 16, 2015)

Ok gracias igual, de todos modos espero que este post le sirva tambien a alguien que tenga el mismo problema que yo.


----------



## Oufes (May 16, 2015)

La resistencia podria ser de 1k o 10k


----------



## naxito (Oct 27, 2015)

Hola acudo a ustedes por que me regalaron una ps3 con la fuente de poder quemada por una sobre carga en la linea exterior, la fuente la saque, medi y me dio 0v en la salida de 5v y 1.3v en la salida de 12v, la conecte con una fuente atx de pc, alimente las 2 conexiones de 5v y la de 12v, la consola ahora enciende, ya que antes no lo hacia y enciende el led rojo de standby y al momento de encender la consola, enciende prende el respectivo led verde, lo que si note, que el ventilador andaba lento y al medir los terminarles de 12v me daban 10.3v y los de 5v estaban en 4.3v y lo que me deja intrigado qie no me da video en HDMI ni video componente, pero funciona como si estubiera todo bien. Mi consulta es, podria tener el chip de video quemado y vale la pena comprar la fuente de poder o dejarlo mejor ahi nomas. Espero me puedan ayudar y si ahi alguna manera de probarla sin tener que comprar la fuente nueva. Saludos[emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51]


----------



## Bizarre (Ene 12, 2019)

hola que tal soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y revisando una play station 2 se podia hacer un mod especificamente este:

La serie de placas base PS2 79xxx es la más pequeña que hicieron. También resulta que es el único que puede funcionar a 7.4v 

Sin ningún tipo de modificaciones, funcionará tan bajo como 7.1v cuando use la unidad de disco. Sin la unidad de disco que utiliza Free McBoot y una unidad USB para jugar, los juegos bajarán alrededor de 5.7v. 

pero aqui no entiendo esto:

Conecte la salida del regulador de 5 V a la pata derecha del regulador, también querrá cortar o levantar la pierna izquierda del regulador


mi pregunta es tengo que reemplazar el regulador? uno como este funcionaria?

regulador de voltaje positivo 5V/1A



otra cosa dice que tengo que conectar la la pata de salida pero y la de entrada?

si me pudieran ayudar con estas dudas se los agradeceria mucho, saludos


----------



## Alfsupreme (Oct 2, 2020)

tengo el mismo problema y los condensadores se ven limpios osea ninguno esta abombado la fuente sin carga prende y se va a cero tambien lo hace con carga de hecho ese es el problema. pense en una fuente de computadora pero el amperaje no es el suficiente. alguien dio con al solución? alguien posee el esquematico de la fuente aqui adjunto una foto


----------



## Jose1234 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola a todos*. **T*engo una Playstation 2 fat que ya tiene sus años pero se me dañó el flex que prende y que saca la *b*andeja.
*¿*C*ó*mo podr*í*a encenderla sin ese flex*?*
Prend*í*a, hasta que lo saqu*é* para hacerle mantenimiento y el flex se dañó.
*A*hora quisiera prenderla pero sin esos botones.
Ojo*,* prend*í*a antes de destaparlo*.*
*¿*C*ó*mo podr*í*a prenderla, o tendr*í*a que comprarle nuevo el flex*?*
La entrada es del color blanco*.*
Muchas gra*c*ias*.*


----------



## Minez (Nov 11, 2020)

Buenas, tengo un promblema con esta consola de videojuegos que me llego de un cliente, la desarmo y veo que no tiene el conector para flex que va de la placa madre al boton para poder encenderla, heche un vistazo detenidamente y veo que tiene las pistas dañas en la placa madre

¿Habra alguna otra manera de encender la consola?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 12, 2020)

Minez dijo:


> ¿Habrá alguna otra manera de encender la consola?


Con el botón PS de un mando emparejado.
Si no sabes eso es porque no te dedicas a reparar consolas y será mejor que la vea un técnico especializado.


----------



## atlas.co (Mar 22, 2022)

Hola , tengo una ps4 pro que le llego una subida de tension,.. por suerte solo se daño la fuente de alimentación. 

La fuente de alimentación es el modelo adp-300cr,.. al abrir la fuente no habia nada quemado a simple vista, nada explotado. Pero en el conector que debe de haber 5v no tenia nada,.. segun lo que pude encontrar  en Internet.. el encargado de dar los 5v es el ic DDA001AG (1)que tenia mas de una patilla con continuidad .. lo sustituí  y ya me daba los 5v en el conector ( 4.7v y 4.8v).. pero al encenderla no me daba los 12v y los 5v caian..
Me di cuenta que no tenia los 17 v en q41 ( foto) y el ic que se encarga de esto es el dap041(2),.. lo sustituí  y aparecieron los 17v.. pero sigue sin darme los 12v .. al intentar encenderla caen los 5v.. y no aparece ningún voltaje en la zona de los condensadores de 12v.
He medido todo lo que he podido.. resistencias,diodos ..los octoaclopadores creo que estan bien ( no estoy seguro), tambien he cambiado los otros chips marcados.

Al intentar encender la fuente el voltaje de los condensadores se eleva de 310 a 410v.. ..pero no llega nada a la zona de 12v..

Se que hay poca informacion de estas fuentes y son complicadas..

Alguna sugerencia que pudiera ser.. gracias  de antemano.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 22, 2022)

No se ve bien la placa, podrias subir varias fotos seccionadas asi se ve mejor?

Estas midiendo en referencia a su propia masa? Digo, porque el lado caliente que marcas como 17V y los 5V de salida NO estan comunicados entre si, ya que de un lado es la entrada y la otra la salida.

Por cierto, de dónde salen esos 12V?


----------



## atlas.co (Mar 22, 2022)

Los 17v son con masa de zona caliente..segun vi en una reparacion se necesitan para al activar el encendido el mossfet q41 deje pasar 12v que activan el  switcheo de la zona caliente "..( eso decia el compañero)...cosa que si creo que está funcionando  ya que el voltaje lo eleva hasta 410v al pulsar encendido .. pero en la zona donde esta el conector por donde deben salir los 12v a la ps4 no hay voltaje ninguno. Gracias por contestar..


----------

